# Does anyone have a favorite weapon ...if  so why..?



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I love traditional Chinese Weapons...... I have an extensive collection....

Quando
spear (lots of fun)
wolf tooth mace (looks like a hemoroid remover)lol
Monks spade
Searn do
Darn do
hook swords (another fav)
butterfly knives
Crescent Spear... (one of my fav's)
Thundering Hammers
Battle Axes
rope Darts 
deer horn swords
Fire wind wheels
and a whole lot more

of course I have all the Japanese/Okinawan traditionals as well.... nunchaku, sai, kama, tonfa, staff, etc.

I have done many in tournaments and have been quite successful.  How bout you.
For tournaments....... the Saber (Darn do) has been the most successful.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 25, 2002)

too many to choose from to pick just one lol... my top picks would be three section staff... nine section steel whip... monks spade... katana... kama... and anything from the jutte family of weapons... love the chinese weapons got to love the creativity it took to come up with those weapons


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

We must think alike  I love the 3 sectional staff..... Eric Lee showed me some with that and Douglas Wong.  I also like the others you mentioned


:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 25, 2002)

that is so awesome... eric lee and douglas wong are incredible... i have a 10 foot long wall of MA weapons and im stilling adding to it lol im lucky enough to have a few 6th and 7th dan friends in varying styles of praying mantis that i get to work with on them... i love the challenge and the variety of chinese weapons... plus if your going to compete nothing wows the judges more than a well performed 3 section staff set or a nine section whip set


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

quite a few friends....... for the chain whip Y.C. Wong is great.  of course Douglas's white lotus system does all the cool weapons.  Al Leong and James Lew are friends....... I also used to talk a bit wioth Anthony Chan and Brendan Lai (praning Mantis) and who could forget Al Knovak!  lol I miss going to San Fran on a regular basis. lol

:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 25, 2002)

lol man thats pretty cool wish i could say i knew some of the big key players in the arts but i know very few the only ones i know are david deaton dale kirby and seung yui shin... lol of course you have been at this alot longer than i have lol by the way GD7 did you happen to see my post asking if anyone knew of any Kenpo schools or instructors in the Nashville Tn area? i figured if anyone would know it would probably be you


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 25, 2002)

You caught me on a good day!  :lol:

My favorite weapons, in order of utility and functionality are:
1.  Glock Model 22 .40 cal with laser sight and two 15 round clips.
2.  Auto Ordinanced .45 cal
3.  S&W .357 magnum with 2.5 inch barrel
4.  Shaolin Sabre
5.  Tai Chi Swords.
6.  Chinese throwing stars

I like the first three because they take very little effort.  I like the last three because they take so much effort.

Dan ":mp5:"  Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Now I know why Tigers eat their young!

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## vincefuess (Mar 25, 2002)

It depends.  I love to play with a few weapons- particularly the okinawan weapons because I always have!  I didn't learn an appreciation for the Kali sticks until I trained in Kenpo- and they remain my fave, for the reasons that they become extensions of your arms and they are practical.

I love the kama, sai, and nunchaku because they are so beautiful in practice!  The motion is incomparable, with the exception of the Chinese weapons (in which I have no experience).  I had my beginnings in Okinawan Karate, and I will always love those weapons even if they are not practical.  I think the shuriken is a total waste of time, other than to play darts with- it would have to be coated with curare to be effective in a situation!

My current toys of choice are the long staff and the Kali sticks.  (And I do consider them toys, because I would be more comfortable defending myself with my bare hands)

Vince


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 25, 2002)

well mondern weapons would have to be...

1.  Colt 1991A1 government model .45
2.  Beretta 92FS 9mm
3.  Colt M-16A2... and yes i mean the M-16 not the cheap knock    
     offs known as AR-15's
4.  SKS
5.  M1 Garand
6.  Pistol Grip 12 Gauge


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't have any ancient weapons  at all.

I have a pair of escrima sticks, 24" long I believe and a pair of modern nunchaku with ball bearings and chain.

Modern weapons of choice -  Browning Hi-Power 9mm

That's all I have really, and I work for the post office, the most heavely armed civilians in the world  :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 25, 2002)

I love my bo(understated elegance and power)
 spear (same a bo with a neat poits and tassles)
 kama ( they demand patience)
 sai (shiny)
 Gil Hibben Kenpo 1 knife (My wife bought it for my birthday)

 I salivate when I see my three sectional staff(not sure if it is because I love working with it or from hitting myself in the head too manytimes)

 But my favorite is my chinese hook swords (they look cool, and make you focus on what you are doing more than any other weapon I have listed)


As for a modern weapon to get the neighbor to turn down their stereo I like an RPG,( it makes a big noise)
:rockets:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 25, 2002)

> Gil Hibben Kenpo 1 knife



I just bought one of those and can't wait to get it  :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 25, 2002)

lol rob i have to agree that kama's and tiger hook swords are very demanding and require great attention other wise you end up in a hospital or a morgue... but have you tried a nine section steel whip??? now that takes extreme concentration on wrong move and you end up with a spike imbedded in you or your skull cracked open not a very forgiving weapon lol id much rather be cut lol


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *lol rob i have to agree that kama's and tiger hook swords are very demanding and require great attention other wise you end up in a hospital or a morgue... but have you tried a nine section steel whip??? now that takes extreme concentration on wrong move and you end up with a spike imbedded in you or your skull cracked open not a very forgiving weapon lol id much rather be cut lol *



I would love to play with a 9 section steel whip but they are illegal Ontario as many weapons are, so I have been limited in my exposure to the truly fun weapons.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 25, 2002)

if you ever get down to Tennessee look me up and ill let ya mess around with my collection of weapons lol


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 25, 2002)

I could use a little help here on what some of these weapons look like.

What's a Quando spear look like?  Searn Do & Darn Do?

And when I saw Thundering Hammers, I thought you were talking about the CD  

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I could use a little help here on what some of these weapons look like.
> 
> ...



Cappi's singing can be considered a weapon at times.  At least he's not playing horse shoes on the CD.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 25, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 26, 2002)

quando or kwan dao... a 5 foot long staff with a 2 foot long blade at one end and a steel spike at the other... darn do or darn dao i believe is a straight double edged sword... searn do im not familiar with at all... thundering hammers or golden melon hammers... well a little hard to describe but they are brutal hehe ill try to post some pics of them all


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 26, 2002)

here is a pic of a kwan dao due to pixel limitations it is kinda distorted but you get the idea


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 26, 2002)

and here is a pic of a set of golden melon hammers this pic i didnt have to resize thankfully


----------



## Turner (Mar 26, 2002)

My favorite weapons are the cane, the knife <got the scars all over my fingers and hands to prove that one.>, and 18" sticks.

I've played with knives since I was about 9 years old and feel comfortable carring one (or 5). Before I my folks allowed me to carry a blade, I would have my older brother whittle fake knives and swords so that we could play fight... so most of my knowledge comes from experimenting (much to their and my parent's charign) on my three brothers.

My Goju-Ryu instructor introduced me to Modern Arnis (And Remy Presas) when I was 16. Watching them two wield those sticks would make anyone want to learn. My poor parents had to buy metal brooms and mops so I wouldn't cut the handles down for sticks... I probably went through a set per month because I practiced so much, mostly on trees because my brothers bored too easily with the simple drills I knew.

The cane is a new favorite of mine. I have Rhuematoid Arthritis that tends to get worse and get better with a will totally its own. Fearing that I might someday need to use one, I decided to take  up learning how to use the cane as a weapon and have been developing techniques based on my knowledge of Kenpo and Arnis... Always fun to teach yourself stuff instead of going to someone else. It makes the principles and concepts your own and easier to retain because they are "yours." Some day I'll check out the cane masters and other cane programs, but for now I'll go it alone.

I guess I am more of a practical person. The weapons I focus on are those, and flexible weapons like power cords, belts, rope, chain, and articles of clothing. I like to learn how to use things that I can find nearby in any situation. I'd prefer a hammer, screw driver, or a ball bat any day over sai, tonfa, swords, and etc. just because they are weapons that few people have developed techniques for so it gives me a chance to be origional.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 26, 2002)

Rob,  are you really letting some silly Canadian laws hold ya back??  Of course, you would have to work a little harder on that 'criminal mentality' of yours, seems a bit lacking!   :rofl:


----------



## Jay Bell (Mar 26, 2002)

> nunchaku, sai, kama, tonfa



this above are all Okinawan, not Japanese...even though they are typically used in Okinawan-offshoot karate styles.

hrmm...favorite weapon would probably be an eda koppo.  It's small and tends to amplify that damage you normally cause someone's body.  It's a staff, 4 to six inches used for striking and joint manipulation.


----------



## Battousai (Mar 26, 2002)

The sai is my favorite  
 Sai is awesome


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 26, 2002)

After meeting and attending a seminar by Al McLuckie, I have grown fond of the knife. That guy was awesome with a stick or knife.  

:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 28, 2002)

My favorite weapon is the one in my pants!  Unleash that puppy and man the world will end!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 28, 2002)

seriously thought i like the staff and the katana.  the staff is so non intimidating but can do some serious damage.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 28, 2002)

LOL  Ronin you naughty boy!  Keep that staff of yours in your pants and quit wavin it around!  Someone might get hurt!    :rofl:


----------



## Richard S. (Mar 28, 2002)

"You should not have a favorite weapon. To become over-familiar with one weapon is as much a fault as not knowing it sufficiently well. You should not copy others, but use weapons which you can handle properly"...........Musashi,1645.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 28, 2002)

One, should at some point, be familiar with a variety of weapons to well round out their art.    Weapons come in all sizes and shapes and usefulness.  Pencils to Spears to guns one should be mindful of each.  Each can inflect damage and be useful in Self Defense.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 28, 2002)

I've only begun stick and knife training recently.  I'd like to become
efficient at one that can be carried legally, somewhat concealed.
A cane can be substituted as a kali stick, or a pool cue can be
substituded as a long kali stick, or staff.  If I become confident in
Kali, I'll probably act like I NEED a cane to help me walk whenever
I fly.  I'll be damned if someone's gonna take ME hostage with
a fargin box cutter!


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I've only begun stick and knife training recently.  I'd like to become
> efficient at one that can be carried legally, somewhat concealed.
> ...



No knowing you they take you hostage with a steak and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *No knowing you they take you hostage with a steak and cheese sandwich. *



Depends on what kind of cheese.


----------



## vincefuess (Mar 28, 2002)

It's good to learn weapons in which the skills learned can be applied to other objects.  Yawara (kubotan, pocket stick, etc) training is great for self defense, because just about anything can be substituted for the yawara- pencil, pen, ruler, stick, comb, keys, etc.

Like Kirk said- I can't imagine being hijacked by a boxcutter- but hey, we weren't there.  Apparently someone on that fourth plane wasn't afraid of it (and spared the White House).  He'd a had a "Pentel" in both eyes if I had my way!

Staff/ spear training can lend itself to weilding a broom or mop.  A pizza cutter could make some pretty interesting marks on a robber, too.  "Extra thin with LOTS of red sauce?? You GOT IT bubba!!!"


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 28, 2002)

Did Mr. Parker advocate any weapons other than your hands feet?

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 28, 2002)

Man Mr. C. we really need to get together now. I'd like to learn about a fifth of those weaopns you mentioned. 
Take care,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Nevlyn (Mar 28, 2002)

I like the bokken, jo & knife...

I really enjoy partner practice with the bokken...


----------



## nathan_sau (Mar 29, 2002)

:soapbox: 

You guys are lucky, here in Australia we have a lot of new bull@#$! laws that are trying to stop us from buying these weapons, because on a cou;le of occasions we have had wankers trying to assault people and police with the likes of katanas and such.

Its junkie losers like that, who should be shot because they ruin it for the rest of us.

Respectfully
Nathan_sau
:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 29, 2002)

thats sad first firearms and now martial arts weapons whats next steak knives, baseball bats, and beer bottles????


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 29, 2002)

Sounds kinda like feudal Okinawa, the Japanese took all the weapons away except for a community knife...... fortunately they didn't consider farm tools........ hee hee

Watch for my new book... Just for Australia.......... "Weapons of Today",  featuring the ballpean hammer, the socket wrench, the screwdriver set # 1, and the very exciting Ice Pick Form.  This is sure to be a best seller world wide.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nathan_sau _
> 
> *:soapbox:
> 
> ...




In Texas, you can walk down the street carrying a shotgun.
It's perfectly legal, if you're of the right age.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 30, 2002)

> In Texas, you can walk down the street carrying a shotgun.



They allways did every thing big in Texas!!


:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



They do most everything "right" in Texas!  

I have a bumper sticker on my fridge... "I'm not from Texas, but I got here as soon as I could"! :rofl:

Hey Kirk!  Where do  you live in SA?  Who do you study with?
I got my first initiation to Kenpo in San Antonio, back when it was a sleepy pueblo village sprawling out around the Alamo!  :rofl: 

Dan Farmer


----------



## Kirk (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




ROFL!  You mean it's not one now? :rofl: 

I live off of Tezel Rd, real close to Culebra.  I'm from the 
Southwest part of town (went to S.W. H. S.) originally.

I train with Curtis Abernathy.  The school is called "American
Kenpo Karate" and it's located on Babcock Rd, near the
medical center.  If you're an American Kenpoist, and you don't 
know him, then I'll assume you trained with Mr Castro? .. he's 
about a half mile away from me.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 30, 2002)

Kirk, what made you choose the one over the other it they're both close to you.


:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Kirk, what made you choose the one over the other it they're both close to you.
> :asian: *



Ooooooh, I hate to say anything bad here, because I don't KNOW
the instructor at the other very well.  Ummm ... hmm .... not sure
how to say it without throwing negativity his way


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 30, 2002)

Just give you bad vibes or did you hear some bad things about him?

When I settled on the kenpo school I'm going to now, there were 2 others about the same distance as this one.  I chose that one because I'd heard about his instructor and could verify his credentials.  The others I had heard some bad things about,
couldn't really verify them, but I used that in my decision.

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Kirk!

Say what you feel like saying... just be kind of nice.  If it's an opinion of a bad instructor then folks might need to know that.  If you simply don't like Tracy's, then that's cool too, as long as you post reasonable reasons and not flames... i.e. " Dan Farmer is a 6th Degree Pastel belt in Tracy's".   :rofl:

Actually, I took my training back in 1971-74 at a Traco school that no longer exists down by SW Military Drive and S Zarzamora!  Used to be a nicer neighborhood in those days. We knew most everybody in the area and used to go to Dallas for tournaments.

One of the old guys in San Antonio that was around just a few years ago was Odie Molena.  All the Kenpo that existed in those days down there was TRACO, now Tracy's.

Would love to retire to San Antonio someday.  And open a Tracy's school! :rofl: :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




As far as I know there are NO Tracy schools here in town, and
I looked pretty heavily.    The school closer to me was also EPAK,
taught by a 4th deg., Mr Castro.  He sure seemed like a nice
enough guy, but I kind of felt conned by him.  He had a "free
introductory month" which was 3 classes.  It wasn't free either,
you had to buy a ghi, and it came with a "month" that was again,
3 classes.  Before I even got started I asked how much it was,
and I was told "either 69 or 79 dollars".  I didn't quite know what
that meant, until after my month, which really was a week.  Then
after completing it, I was given the break(shake) down.  $299
down, and $79 per month ... or $399 down, and $69 per month.
Not that I felt this was unreasonable, but after what a 3 training
day month, paying for a ghi that I didn't get, and the down 
payment not being told to me, I didn't have a good feeling about
the school.   I then heard on the grapevine that he's a good
instructor, yet places too much emphasis on speed, instead of
power.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 1, 2002)

I prefer the kama in clandestine operations; but the sai is a little safer and can be used better in blocking, trapping and disarming other weapons! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> My favourite weapon is my right leg, it's legal in every country in the world, easily concealed in my jeans, does lots of damage and I never forget to take it out with me
> 
> Ian.


----------



## tonbo (Apr 1, 2002)

Since I am really just starting to play with weapons seriously, I am starting out slowly.  But what I prefer are.....

Katana 
Bo staff
Short staff (not quite a cane, but close--can whip it around better)
Escrima sticks
Nunchaku
Knife 
and....
The Batleth (yes, the Klingon weapon from "Star Trek").

Seriously.  I have a book on the Klingon martial arts, written by a Kung Fu practitioner under Wing Lam.  The book is GREAT, and fun to read through.  I also have an aluminum batleth, and have played with how one might actually use it in various scenarios.

Before you groan, it should be pointed out that the weapon was designed with a leaning towards traditional Chinese weapons, and can arguably be linked to that kind of heritage.  Not to mention, it is an interesting weapon to train with, having many sharp edges and pointy ends.....it will keep you focused, if nothing else..

Okay, so I play with that less than the others, but I thought it would be worth a mention.

Which do I *practice* most with?  Mainly the stick weapons--I believe in practicing with weapons that I would most likely be able to get ahold of quickly in a situation calling for them.  You can almost *always* find a decent stick.....

*smiles*  .....but ya gotta love the blades....

Peace--


----------



## Don Rearic (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *3.  Colt M-16A2... and yes i mean the M-16 not the cheap knock offs known as AR-15's*



Just to clarify. 

Colt also makes AR-15s and they are actually not as good as a Bushmaster AR-15. Even the Colt Delta H-Bars are not as good.

The difference between an M-16 and AR-15 is that, an M-16 is select-fire, has the capability of Semi or _Fully_ Automatic Fire.

The AR-15 is Semi-Automatic only. Does not qualify it as a "Cheap knock off."

Some of the 16s I have heard about in the Military are not so hot either and they're not all Colts.

Cool to see the Hibben Keno Karate Knife mentioned. I know a guy locally who has one and wants about $800.00 for it. A _Custom_ one, that is, rather rare now. Brass Guard and Pommel and I think it has GM Ed Parker's Seal in the wooden grips.

Big, honkin' knife.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 1, 2002)

I just got the Kenpo 1 knife by Hibben and that is a "big honkin" knife as you say.  But it's cool and I've been wanting one for as long as I've been in kenpo.  





:asian:


----------



## Don Rearic (Apr 1, 2002)

Did you get the Production or Custom Knife?


----------



## Kirk (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Don Rearic _
> 
> *The difference between an M-16 and AR-15 is that, an M-16 is select-fire, has the capability of Semi or Fully Automatic Fire.
> *




The A2's don't have Full Auto capabilities.  The choices are 
semiautomatic, or 3 round burst.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Don Rearic _
> 
> *Did you get the Production or Custom Knife? *



The production one I believe. Didn't custom order any ways.


:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 2, 2002)

I have heard that if you file down the firing pin of the AR-15 that it becomes fully automatic! Any thought's on this one. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## islandtime (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *quite a few friends....... for the chain whip Y.C. Wong is great.  of course Douglas's white lotus system does all the cool weapons.  Al Leong and James Lew are friends....... I also used to talk a bit wioth Anthony Chan and Brendan Lai (praning Mantis) and who could forget Al Knovak!  lol I miss going to San Fran on a regular basis. lol
> 
> :asian: *



................................................
Eric Lee, Douglas Wong, YC Wong..

You guys are giving me "flashbacks to the temple" All I need now is someone to say "quick as you can, take the pebble from my hand"

I am still trying to grow skin on the bottom of my ear from a steel whip . 


Gene Gabel


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 2, 2002)

Well...I must say my favorite weapon to date are my clubs.  I made them myself from a 2'x2' piece of oak.  They are 1 1/4 in diameter and have a recessed nylon cord wrap.  I would imagine because of their weight they would break any bone on the human body...........but as far as a cop is ever concerned they are for demonstration purposes only.........

Michael


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 2, 2002)

yes i know colt makes the ar-15 as well and yes i agree the bushmaster is a better weapon... how ever the the m-16 is a totally different weapon the parts are machined differently and to higher tolerances... and yes kirk is right the m-16a2 has a selector switch on it for either semi-auto fire or 3 shot burst... the m-16a1 has a selector switch for semi-auto or full-auto... and i have never heard of filling down a firing pin to turn any gun into a full-auto weapon as that would most likely destroy the firing pin...


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 2, 2002)

What about the M-4 carbine?  I like it..... but it does not have the 3 round burst.  Only single shot or fully auto.
Michael


----------



## Kirk (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> 
> *What about the M-4 carbine?  I like it..... but it does not have the 3 round burst.  Only single shot or fully auto.
> Michael *



Accurate as all hell!


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 2, 2002)

> Accurate as all hell!



Your also describing my side kick!!:rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 3, 2002)

My favorite would be either a stick or knife. The stick would be something from the size of a rattan to a Jo, but no longer than a Jo.

/Yari


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 5, 2002)

Nobody mentioned the Iron Fan or Sig Saur, Model P-229 in the .40 caliber.  Both of which I love.  Darn Do, 2-headed spear, and almost all other sharp shiny objects ... except for modern weapons, which I prefer in a flat black.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 9, 2003)

My favorite weapon is my belt (street belt) when I used to train in Tracy Kenpo I got hooked it. When ever I was out shopping I would be looking for the perfect belt (hard buckle, quick release etc.etc)


----------



## Wes Idol (Sep 9, 2003)

DC, 

Interesting topic.  I began to recall my path towards my 2nd degree testing.  Along with Mr. Parker's material, a requirment for an additional form was requested.  I had two different forms created.  One was a bullwhip form (years ago I was on a rodeo team) and the second was a pool stick form (many years in my youth was spent in pool halls).  The experiences of expression acquired in created those forms were nothing short of rich.  

In the end I must write the knife as my favorite.  When the application of a tool (weapon) so well conjoins with the action of my own art, I find myself smiling from the inside out.

Your friend, 
WI, HI
UKS


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 9, 2003)

My favorite is the single cane (1 Eskrima Stick). The tactics with this weapon are endless, and the techniques are easily adaptable to other improvised weapons that you might find in your environment.

My second favorite is the small folding knife. It is easy to carry and a great equalizer.

:asian:


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I love traditional Chinese Weapons...... I have an extensive collection....
> 
> Quando
> ...



I notice in your list of weapons you mention the "Rope Dart" I have only seen this once in compition and it was on T.V. about four years ago. I thought it was absolutely amazing. The rope must have been 30 feet long and the dart was about 4 inches in length and there was a colorful cloth or feathers attached to the back of the dart. The dart never hit the ground and this guy was slinging this thing out over the crowd. It made very loud "pops" when it reached full extension. he kicked the dart out, slung it with his hand and his head. There is a movie with Jackie Chan, I think it was Shanghai noon or something where he ties a horse shoe to a rope and basically does the same thing. Is this the type of rope dart you are talking about and do you perform Katas or forms with it. 


Now to answer the questions myself. My favorite weapons are edged weapons. Mostly knife. I also prefer the more practical weapons. What I consider to be practical are weapoons that you might actually find in the middle of a fight suck as sticks a staffs. Oh ya, I am also a big fan of tactical gun as well. 

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 9, 2003)

I prefer knives. I too ordered the Gil Hibben Kenpo knife. I ordered the kenpo 2 though. Even though it is the production version, I really like the way it feels in my hand, very balanced.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 9, 2003)

In all thier manifestations....
daggars
bowie
boot knife
folders
...etc.

Versatility
practicality
effective

I like them...
Your Bro
John


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Orig.posted by Michael Billings_*
> Nobody mentioned the Iron Fans, of which I love.   *



WHAT............... Those are for girls!!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Doc (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *You caught me on a good day!  :lol:
> 
> My favorite weapons, in order of utility and functionality are:
> ...



Glock? S&W model 4006 in 40 cal dog and its always with me, therefore it's my favorite.


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 15, 2003)

I like the S&W as well, but there are two issues.  When I got my Glock 22, Smitty had not come out with anything "plastic" yet.  They had not evolved past cold steel.  I shoot the Glock and it is paid for, and therefore it is my fav.  Secondly, if memory serves me correctly, the Glock was designed by a furniture maker, and is therefore light years ahead of the designs of a lowly company like Smith & Wesson!  And "C"  the Glock, sans laser targeting, is the gun of choice of the MSHP.  I can, on occasion practice with ammo at "someone" else's expense, and you can not tell me from the professionals here in Missouri.  Except my hair is often grayer!  :lol:

BTW.  Missouri has finally passed the bill, where by lesser mortals may now carry "hidden" weapons (The liberal local newspaper's take on the concealed carry law).  That will now undo the outlaw milieu of some of the people I know or have known in this fair state. :lol:    In actuality, I am considering making the .45 my hidden fist of choice.


----------



## Doc (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *I like the S&W as well, but there are two issues.  When I got my Glock 22, Smitty had not come out with anything "plastic" yet.  They had not evolved past cold steel.  I shoot the Glock and it is paid for, and therefore it is my fav.  Secondly, if memory serves me correctly, the Glock was designed by a furniture maker, and is therefore light years ahead of the designs of a lowly company like Smith & Wesson!  And "C"  the Glock, sans laser targeting, is the gun of choice of the MSHP.  I can, on occasion practice with ammo at "someone" else's expense, and you can not tell me from the professionals here in Missouri.  Except my hair is often grayer!  :lol:
> 
> BTW.  Missouri has finally passed the bill, where by lesser mortals may now carry "hidden" weapons (The liberal local newspaper's take on the concealed carry law).  That will now undo the outlaw milieu of some of the people I know or have known in this fair state. :lol:    In actuality, I am considering making the .45 my hidden fist of choice. *


Glocks are more common in places that get cold. They are an excellent weapon that continues to function under extreme climate circumstances. However, every department that has made the change has had a significant increase in AD's. When New York switched to them, they had to send them all back and requested the trigger spring rate be increased, thus the term "New York Trigger." For my taste they shoot way to easily with no real "safety." Of course we know the only real safety on a weapon is the person holding it. As a rangemaster I see some people coming through who really should be just issued a steak knife and a shield. I had a deputy who complained to me that her weapon "was broke." I took it in hand, pressed checked it, activated the slide and fired it. She said, "What did you do?" I told her, "I chambered a round." Apparently she thought that once you put the magazine in, the weapon was loaded and therefore should fire.

carry on!


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 15, 2003)

Doc, 

That is just plain scary.  My favorite Kenpo weapon is a Sig- Saur P-229 in the .40 cal.  I have a couple of S&W's also, but like the Sig best.

Next I like sticks and the Darn-Do.  Other sharp shiny sharp things (or flat black) I like also.

-Michael


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I had a deputy who complained to me that her weapon "was broke." I took it in hand, pressed checked it, activated the slide and fired it. She said, "What did you do?" I told her, "I chambered a round." Apparently she thought that once you put the magazine in, the weapon was loaded and therefore should fire.
> 
> carry on! *



Oh dear! Even _I_ know that and I've never even held a magazine fed pistol! Doesn't she watch action movies!?

Ian.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Oh dear! Even I know that and I've never even held a magazine fed pistol! Doesn't she watch action movies!?
> 
> Ian. *



If she did, she would also had forgotten to put a magazine first of all.

Btw, don't they teach how to use fire weapons before they let them loose in the streets?


----------



## Doc (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *
> Btw, don't they teach how to use fire weapons before they let them loose in the streets? *



Yes, but many at the time had ben trained on the much simpler, reliable revolver. Than you have to go through training to carry an auto loader, but they let you start carrying it until you get the training. The scary thing is this person had been working for several months carrying that weapon that she thought would fire if she pulled the trigger. For the record that was a federal agency, and California agencies in general would not allow you to carry a weapon you had not fully qualified with. They even make you qualify with "off duty" weapons.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 15, 2003)

Damn scary training proceedures if you ask me, letting people wander around with weapons they aren't trained to use, especially guns.

But, I don't do political debate on-line anymore, only ever ends up an argument, so I'll say no more about it :asian: 

Ian.


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 15, 2003)

most folks shouldn't be allowed near a firearm of any sort, much less an clip fed.  My Glock is olden days.  Has 15 rounds per magazine... 15 chances to wreak havoc galore in the hand of some people out there.  Almost gives me the cold shakes.

It will be most interesting to see how this concealed carry weapon thang shakes out here in Billy-Bob land.

RE:  Glock Safety... There are 2 seperate actions that have to happen in the gun before it will fire, after the trigger is pulled.  I've seen the Glock dropped from a scootin' along helicopter from about 100 feet up.  The gun hit the runway and bounced a number of times.  The chopper landed, the rep got out, picked up the Glock and dropped 15 rounds into a target... Reliable and safe within the confines of the gun education.  Like I said, I like the Smitty, but I'll stick with my comfort zone.

Actually, I would like to have the S&W .50 caliber, but there's no one around who is big enough to warran that purchase. :lol:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 15, 2003)

GD7,

  Be careful - " Lil' Cupcake" is into the steel fans.................

  BTW-She REALLY enjoyed chatting with on your last trip up to HillyBilly land.


  Me, anything at hand,  is better than busting,  a hand. :erg: 

 You've seen some of my toys, like the Tom Kier custom Kerambit, 
"Mikeys" seen some of the others in the Dungeon, or at work .

Of course I'm not trained with them, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night................


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 9, 2004)

As of right know I can not chose between the K-bar (combat knife) or Kukari (short sword). They are both really similar in how they are used. They use many of the same patters for slashes and thrusts. ANd when you pull them out of the opponent you twist the handle for two reason. If you thruse and they move you kan still catch them with a slash. And  if the knife is in them it will widen the hole and make the injury more servere. Good Stuff  .

I have to agree that iron fans are a little too girly don't mean to be mean.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *Did Mr. Parker advocate any weapons other than your hands feet?*



I believe there is an anecdote on a Parker Memorial website mentioning that a person saw Mr. Parker carrying a gun.  When he asked him why, thinking that martial arts should be enough,  Mr. Parker was said to have replied while holding his hands out, "These hands don't work from ten(?) feet out."

I'm not sure if I am remembering that correctly.  I may be off on the exact quote and the distance.  Perhaps Mr. C knows of the story better and may shed more light on it.  He was the one who directed me to the memorial website some time ago.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 9, 2004)

My favorite weapons?

I like my 9mm glock. As far as what I've learned within Kenpo (to date, just the nunchakus and bo staff), I really like the staff.

When I start learning more about other weapons, my preference probably will change.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *
> Mr. Parker on why he had a gun said while holding his hands out, "These hands don't work ten feet out."
> 
> ...



http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html

Look for the post   "Mr Parker on guns"

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 10, 2004)

GD7, thank you for the URL to that website again!

Klondike, Mr. Parker wrote a book on nunchakus.   There also are other anecdotes on that same website showing Mr. Parker handling different weapons.  I think the story of him in the kitchen with the knives is funny!

- Ceicei


----------



## satans.barber (Feb 10, 2004)

There's a story on there about SGM Parker playing with all the knives in Master Rose's drawer one evening as well, so I guess he was a fan of the blade too 

Ian.


----------



## chaosomega (Feb 12, 2004)

I just love the feeling of weilding my JO STAFF.


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jul 2, 2004)

i currently know the shaolin saber, double hook swords and spear.

i would like to learn 
9 section chain whip
kwon dao
straight sword
shaolin bo staff


----------



## Doc (Jul 3, 2004)

Smith & Wesson model # 4006 40 calibre with hi capacity mag, tritium novak sites, loaded with hi velocity KD's.

Why? Because when you absolutely, positively, have to drop a ***** - it works. Besides that's what they gave me and it has my name on it (among other toys).


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 3, 2004)

All my favorite weapons progressively became illegal in Massachusetts as the years went by: Nunchakus, sai, yawara stick, whip chain, and a double edged knife.  We practiced our Nunchaku techniques with an obi in the 1970s after they were outlawed.

Now with the Democratic National Convention being held in Boston at the end of July, and all the police starting already to pour into Boston checking bags and everything, don't even get caught with a pair of fingernail clippers or they will be construed as a lethal weapon.


----------



## Rainman (Jul 3, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Smith & Wesson model # 4006 40 calibre with hi capacity mag, tritium novak sites, loaded with hi velocity KD's.
> 
> Why? Because when you absolutely, positively, have to drop a ***** - it works. Besides that's what they gave me and it has my name on it (among other toys).



LOL, you're killing me!


----------



## Doc (Jul 4, 2004)

Rainman said:
			
		

> LOL, you're killing me!



Not you - THEM!

(First chance you get please, I need a phone number for AC)


----------



## auxprix (Jul 4, 2004)

I've always loved chinese pole arms (especially the spear and kwan dao)

I also like the katana, for it's functuality
the butterfly knives of wing chun, for speed
and the deer horn knives of Ba Gua, just for looking sweet.


----------



## Rainman (Jul 4, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Not you - THEM!
> 
> (First chance you get please, I need a phone number for AC)



hey I gave him your number-  he said "SIFU?"  I said that is old school... Dr. Chapel now... hope he calls you soon.  and if I ever get my damn car fixed right I gonna see you too!!!


----------



## qi-tah (Jan 12, 2007)

Love my deer hook knives... a fast and tricky weapon (count 'em both as one).
I also love my jo, it's so simple and versatile.

One thing that i would love to learn to wield is the rope dart.... anyone done anything with that??


----------

